# 2009 Haunt plan



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Last year was my first attempt at many things and most of them turned out great. Because it was such an ambitious direction there were many things that were just thrown together. So this year I'm going to sweep through the haunt and graveyard and up the effects.
*Graveyard:* All month I looked at it and thought it was missing two things. One I knew what it was but the other eluded me. The one thing I knew it needed was animation. Luckily, Dave in the Grave's Peeping Tombstone will be the perfect solution. Plus, I get to make another tombstone  

I was at Michael's when I realized what the other element the graveyard needed....*pumpkins!* and the color boost they give. So, I bought 9 foam pumpkins they had on clearance and will be adding them in spots in the graveyard.

Other elements that will be added is a fog chiller tombstone, a Bucky resting next to a tombstone and lightning effects. 

*Driveway:* I have a long side driveway that is on a hill and it will be the perfect place to have an archy-type entrance. I will make two mirror opposite Pumpkinrot scarecrows _(pumpkin heads)_ holding lanterns. 

*Haunt Entrance:* It totally needs cement/foam pillar arches. 

*Forest room:* Last year this was terrible. No scares, just more of a spooky place to walk-through. NOT THIS YEAR! It will come alive with killer bushes, spitting snakes and fire!

*Vampire Room:* The BIG change for this year. The DMX coffin is out and the DMX Vampiress Tank is in! There will be a seductive vampiress in a vat of red liquid who is mesmerizingly rotating. Then, *Wham!* a distraction scare. Not sure how yet but it'll be good. ​So, that's the master plan all laid out. Can't wait to get started.

Thanks for stopping by 

Terra


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

your ideas sound killer, good luck. post a picture of that vampire when you done. i love your beloved toombstone


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I look forward to seeing how to's.Esp the tombstone fog chiller.I have a store bought one works well but I need bigger!It holds a big mixing bowl full of ice.Not enough.
And anything pumpkinrot like I love!!


----------



## Haunty McSpooks (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi Terra,
I'd be particularly interested in the tombstone fog chiller too - but it all sounds great. I can't wait to read/see more.


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Can't wait to see your version of your piller arches, and your pumpkin rot scarecrow. I've always wanted to make one of those.


----------

